# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  What game are you playing?

## tirejvnvcx

why not tell everyone the best games in your mind?tell us the name and the reason you loved them,if you want to tell us the worst game in your eye, you are welcomed to discuss.One Piece Online.

----------


## TheDanishGuy

Been playing a lot of Influent, a language-learning game. I chose French. I'm nearly done with it.

Thinking of getting into mobile games really soon.

~ TDG

----------


## FastRsGold.com

Currently playing League more than anything, find it fun and relaxing

----------


## sed-

Black Desert #1 mmo out yet ^^, really fun and so much to do.

----------


## Dimlo

Wildstar!  :Smile:

----------


## KrespoG

I am wondering how can someone find league relaxing  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JoanC

I just like playing CCG such as hearthstones.Or any other games need some strategy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SgtApachee

Dayz and Rust atm. I love the whole survival theme.

----------


## Eziqe137

D3, WoW, Rocket League and CSGO Bhopping

----------


## sed-

for those who want to try out a new mmo
Blade & Soul

----------


## [IAMS]

Destiny on XB1
I played CSGO but recently was vacced.

----------


## MmoGah_com

I like FIFA 16, it is an exciting football competition.

----------


## asdfx123

My games:
- Dungeon Keeper 2 (really old game xD)
- Classic WoW
- Hearthstone

----------


## Rad_ox

league of legend  :Smile:

----------


## TwinkEu70

wow , hots , dota2 and sometimes gta5

----------


## owikhan

i am fan of Battle Field 4... Don Bradman Cricket 2014....CS GO

----------


## Luxi0

Im playing now Blade and soul  :Wink:  and trying Riders of icarus

----------


## Macaulay Culkin

WoW, no time for anything else at the moment.

----------


## Sandra Shippy

I am playing Clash of Clans, But recently i play Pokemon Go. I thinks its really cool. 

Homepage | Pokemon Go

----------


## Yawnstar

currently WoW but considering picking up Dragons Dogma again as I never fully finished it

----------


## alireza-ar

generals 
clash of clans  :Big Grin: 

آموزش کتیا

----------


## GetFastProxy

Currently running 650 Evony bots for fun and a constant 50 that get built up and sold on new servers.  :Big Grin:

----------


## eRox.

League of Legends + WoW

----------


## Yawnstar

Has anyone played For Honor? I feel like it's too late for me to play now as everyone will be more skilled and better geared but it does look like a really cool game.

----------


## tloui

Always been Overwatch since the day it came out

----------


## artemarkantos

Hearthstone periodically. Trying cancer decks :gusta:

----------


## khaiylle

Revelation Online and I'm here looking for bot.

----------


## excvbnmy

hunter x online,make a try and have fun.

----------


## Anubis_

Used to be a huge League player for the longest of time. I was able to make it up to Master for awhile until settling around Diamond 1. Made a lot of money from boosting which was great too. Nowadays I tend to play Overwatch a lot, been climbing like crazy lately

----------


## artemarkantos

HS, Smite and HOTS

----------


## SeionTop

Playing lots of retail, wow as always haha! But have also really been enjoying Smite, I like the layout of the game and the PVP.

----------


## Yawnstar

Got month suspension on WoW so been hammering X-COM 2 (fuck ironman), CS:GO, PUBG and Tekken 7

----------


## Ket

I'm still playing Albion Online which was released nearly a month ago. It has some good sandbox pvp fun.

----------


## Subi

Rocket league for life

----------


## bplayabball

My game as of now: 

PUBG - Fun and exciting. 
DC Universe Online - They recently released a new power (water) and stat revamp that I'm excited about 
FF XIV - a lot to do and I love final fantasy games lol.

----------


## chrispalmer

Still playing Hollow Knight. It's huge. Every time I think I've discovered just about every area in the game, I find another couple of areas with more enemy types. I was randomly shooting a monster and the beam hit a wall and revealed a new region I wasn't even aware existed at all. Did some other stuff because I needed a couple more power-ups and now I'm finally ready to actually explore that place.

----------


## Smitten

I'm pretty much exclusively playing Quake Champions now. Spent too long playing MMOs and really felt like getting back to my FPS roots.  :Wink:

----------


## Yawnstar

Mainly CS:GO and WoW, have been really tempted to get the xcom 2 xpac but the price is putting me off slightly.

----------


## Redfinger

I’m a crazy player of *COC* and I’ve been using *COC bots* since I found a really amazing APP---*Redfinger*. The APP can run the bot 24/7 without operating the phone. Everyday when I wake up, I feel so fulfilled because Redfinger helps me collect so many Gold and Exilier. Hey, friends. Here to* invite* you to join my clan. My town level is *15*. Contact me if you’d like to join my clan. *Facebook*: MiaLiang
By the way, if you're interested in Redfinger, you can download it in Google Play.Good luck! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Redfinger

Clash of Clans. I’m a crazy player of *COC* and I’ve been using *COC bots* since I found a really amazing APP---*Redfinger.*  The APP can run the bot 24/7 without operating the phone. Everyday when I wake up, I feel so fulfilled because Redfinger helps me collect so many Gold and Exilier.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Yawnstar

> I’m a crazy player of *COC* and I’ve been using *COC bots* since I found a really amazing APP--


lel

/tencharacters

----------


## gh0stx

WoW - Mostly is good real life money making game with Boosting people 
Dota 2 - Best Moba Ever ( LoL HoN can hide any time compare to dota farming / skill based ) 
CS GO - I like to Troll in there and to be cocky with High Tier items so people just think i m another McSkillet / Juicy  :Big Grin:  
Quake Champions - Best FPS ever made ( Quake 3 arena obviously ).
PUBG - Awesome and Chill game 

Those are my 5 top games which I m playing on daily basic.

Peace

----------


## Xystos

PUBG and Overwatch tbh

----------


## Lotu

Overwatch & Path of Exile

----------


## CryptoBoost

WoW, Overwatch, HOTS!

----------


## gamer200011

My personal favorite games are, in no particular order:

Pinstripe - Thomas Brush (my personal favorite's favorite haha)

The Last Guardian

Transformice - Atelier 801

TES:V Skyrim - Bethesda

Slots - Raging Bull Casino play online

Rollercoaster Tycoon 2(and openRTC, a modified version with cheats ect.) - EA Games maybe??

Spore - EA + Maxis Entertainment (EA was the publisher if I remember)

The Last Guardian - Team Ico

Ori and The Blind Forest - Microsoft + Moon Studios

Roblox - Roblox Team(?) I like Roblox because of the creativity and generally polite players that usually help the clueless(like me haha) Plus it can educate kids how to use Lua and variables + the like.

----------


## girlgamer22

Just started the new Digimon Story Cyber Sleuth: Hackers Memory. And despite the overly long name, its just as good as the previous one.

These are some of the few games ill buy day one, as a sign of support and because im a huge digimon fan/digimon games have been killing it the last few years.

Also try to start Gravity Rush 2 since it finally hit the sales with a hefty cut in price. Should be playing Xenoblade 2 Slotty Vegas Casino but I'm having too much fun with my new surround sound kit, friggin love it (when I finally got it working after almost two days of tinkering with it).

Then going to try to play some Halo:MCC,also later in the day Mortal Kombat XL.

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

My fav games, Hitman (all), Soldiers of fortune (2000), Resident Evil (2,3, zero,the darkside chronicles, revelations) and Age of Empires 2.

----------


## Nyaaga

lots of overwatch :3

----------


## juliasmitish

Oh I have a lot of game to play starting from Mario haha and ending Blood Suckers 
Yes I prefer to play dreadful games online for instance as Vampyr

----------


## [email protected]

I pretty much do PoGo, Fortnite on mobile, PUGB Mobile. My PS3 broke and I can not afford another one. Can someone donate one to me?

----------


## CAKEBOOST

Arcanum, Rage, Fahrenheit, Total War 40k, Max Pain, Half-life.

----------


## artemarkantos

In waitingroom for WoW:BfA

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

Recently moved to VNs like Steins; Gate, Zero Escape, Danganronpa, and Chaos; Head
For some reason, revealing the plot twists started making me feel really good

----------


## Zawori

Overwatch, PUBG, Quake III Arena (LAN with friends) as like HoMM III HoTa.
Path of Exile and HoN. Path of Exile is my favourite MMO game and I spend a lot of hours in that game. Mainly I buy PoE currency orbs and exalted orbs.
I love to fire incense, darken the light and move back to Wraclast :-) Path of Exile has a wonderful currency and a great trading system. If you want to buy PoE currency and you are interested in PoE Currency, you can find orbs here PoE Currency
You're welcome guys

----------


## porlin

Clash of Clans right now.

----------


## lawz123

Currently playing League Of Legends. I hate and love it at the same time (UHFWAHHHH).

----------


## [email protected]

I have to say, I'm still on Pokemon GO and I tried Ghostbusters. It's just not the same

----------


## Hillens

I'm back on Diablo 3. New season started last friday and I got sucked back in. haha

----------


## fat_Barbie

Every post-apocalyptic or zombie-apocalyptic game which I can find and afford. 
Currently, I am playing Resident Evil 2 remake.

----------


## Zawori

I'm always surprised by people returning to D3.
Apparently there are more people in D3 than in PoE - is it possible?

----------


## artemarkantos

*Apex Legends* came out a couple of days ago, i playing it atm

----------


## ellie666

mostly lol and hs on PC, GOW4 on PS4

----------


## salt_caramel

And how is it? Is the game ok?

----------


## lt777

Account 19.5M Might - Clash Games Store

----------


## Landron

Playing League on my vacation here in real estate in Greece. Love it a lot, it relaxes me more and I have a lot of energy after because my mind is switched off and relaxed.

----------


## harry412041

I am playing game right now is GTA 5 and This is my favourite (read manga online). This is one of the best.

----------


## kewister4132022120

I am playing game right now is GTA 5 and This is my favourite game.

----------


## kingfish6421

Hi, I am playing Russian fishing 4, it's a hard slog to earn silver to buy decent fishing gear.

----------


## snigelfis

I have been playing a shitload of Diablo 2 and focusing on getting every item in the game ( Holy Grail ) on my Sorceress!

It's a real pain and i am still looking for Tal Rashas Armor!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Geolle

i have been really into final fantasy xiv lately, though slowly losing interest

----------


## hackerlol

I played a lot of Elder Scrolls Online.
The game is very very different from when it launched, when it was complete garbage, It's a really nice game now and I'd suggest it for anyone who's into RPGs.

Now though I'm on a break from ESO and looking forward to WoW Classic launch in a few days time ^__^

----------


## nath12

Age of empires 2

----------


## Catrell

Rainbow Six Siege
I'm hyped about the upcoming season

----------


## kelle

world of warcraft classic

----------


## Yawnstar

Classic, I'm stuck in hospital using my phone to tether so WoW is the only game which is viable on the internet side of things.

----------


## mukulb

ya it is one of the best game...

----------


## dark9081

Borderlands 3! love it. :3

Then the casual League of Legends salty cesspool.

----------


## jalit

I play Borderlands 3, magnificent, the legitimate sequel of the first. A perfect level design. Crazy weapons and more funny enemies than others.

----------


## Yawnstar

Hitman 2 and WoW

----------


## Kiosk

WoW and Dota Underlords

----------


## matmugwort

monster super league apk anyone?

----------


## 20cheats

league of legend / Pubg / World of Warcraft / Gta

----------


## XMODUSX

warzone^^ =)

----------


## hackerlol

Control as of a few days ago ^_^

----------


## swamer

My internet's country died for a couple of weeks (venezuela) and could only play puzzle pirates, great game but really old for todays standards.

----------


## IntelCorei9

COD and League best <3

----------


## olverr

now I love playing in wow

----------


## Tigr44

Arma II OA one of the best games.

----------


## JasonSmith

**Nightmare317 - 2020's Most Unique Custom Server** --
__**Brand New Server**__ 

__**Discord:**__
Nightmare317
__**Website:**__
Nightmare 317 – The Best Custom RSPS 2020 
__**Media:**__ 
🌟 HIGH QUALITY Custom items made by the Owner!
⭐__Nearly 1000 Fresh Custom Models added already! With new ones being added extremely often!__
🤼__TEAM IRONMAN!__
🏗️ 🛠️ Professional Development. Lots of bug fixes, aesthetical tweaks, and system overhauls!
⭐**Easily** accessible drop tables for __NPC's__, __Chest's__ and __Loot Crates!__
🎁 🏆__Top Donor__ Contest each month with **DOPE** hand-made custom rewards! (Top Voter Contests will begin very soon!)
🌳🎣__All Skills__ fully functional, Including __Summoning__ and __Construction.__ 
➡️**Notable Content Overhauls to expect** - ``Custom Slayer Rework``/can ``Custom Skilling Rework`` / ``Custom Clue Rewards Rework`` / ``Custom Upgrade System`` ⬅️ 
⭐Extremely Stable! - 24/7 Uptime!
-Join __NOW__ and ___PLAY!__

----------


## EdwinGilbert

remembered about Rise of Nations ) downloaded it , and played a lot when internet was turned off

----------


## EdwinGilbert

now i am playing apex and rocket league 
with my friend i am playing keep talking and nobody explode  :Big Grin:

----------


## EdwinGilbert

2020 - apex are alive  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hiding_Viking

Currently grinding Gwent and finishing Thronebreaker

----------


## Lizette

I started playing The Oxygen again. Good to have a lot of free time, right?

----------


## jbarker

Im playing CS go!

----------


## erika6

thank! love interesting games

----------


## vince77

I am trying my hands on Terraria these days
Dead By Daylight- All time favorite

Waiting for GTA V on PS 4

----------


## jessicajaved

I am currently playing The Long Dark. I am personally a great fan of this game because I like to play survival games because I think they are close to reality. After playing this game too much I came to practice different survival skills in this game. I want to share those points which I gathered from my personal experience to remain alive in the game.
1 Navigation is the key in this game.
2 Manage the resources.
3 Set up Camp and be efficient.
4 Prioritize tasks.
These are some general tips I want to give from my experience. Other than this, I want to say be creative and enjoy this game because only the tough one survive

----------


## Yawnstar

Recently bought a switch so i'm playing Animal Crossing and Zelda Breath of the Wilds  :Smile:

----------


## alendrew11

In these days I am playing Call of Duty. It is very interesting and amazing game. I always love to play it in my spare time......

----------


## Slothinger

League like 99% and some WoT-Blitz on phone

----------


## Daimen

When you will like seven days to die
It's a survavial game too, not bad

----------


## shubharora734

I am playing Clash of Clans, But recently i play Pokemon Go. I thinks its really cool.

----------


## DrakeManew

> I am currently playing WoW:Shadowlands. I am personally a great fan of this game because I like to play that kind of games because I think they help to get accustomed to reality. After playing this game too much I came to practice different survival skills in this game. I want to share those points which I gathered from my personal experience to remain alive in the game.
> These are some general tips I want to give from my experience. Other than this, I want to say be creative and enjoy this game because only the tough one survive


Hi jessi  :Smile:  I am a fan of WoW universe too  :Smile:  there are tons of mounts in that extension and it is easy to choose from!

----------


## ClausOliver

I am playing Path of Exile

----------


## Yawnstar

> Atm I am playing Cyberpunk 2077 but can't say that I like it. Too glitchy to play.


Yeah, I have the PS4 version but recently bought a PS5 (got lucky on ordering one) and thinking of just waiting until the PS5 version is out before I actually play it.

----------


## tymbarkos

I would like everyone to know how fun exalted-orb is to play. I wish that everyone would be convinced of exalted-orb and that we could all play exalted-orb. It is known that not everyone wants to hear about exalted-orb, but if they looked at it from a different angle for a moment, they would know that I am right about exalted-orb.
Whether it's an adventure and a fight for life, whether it's a leisurely hike or something in everyday life, it's good to have . Exales-orbs this name should be placed on signposts

https://odealo.com/games/path-of-exile/exalted-orb

----------


## francisbaud

None right now, but the last MOBA I've played was League of Legends, last released MMORPG was Champions of Regnum, but just for a few hours. Agar.io a few times for fun.

----------


## AimexCheats

Hearts of Iron IV

----------


## yadav2brand

I just like playing CCG such as hearthstones.  vidmate insta save

----------


## artemarkantos

World of Warcraft (ಥ﹏ಥ)

----------


## GegeMon

> I am currently playing World of Warcraft. I am personally a great fan of this game because I like to play MMORPG games because I think they help develop our brain activity. After playing this game too much I came to practice different survival skills in this game. I want to share those points which I gathered from my personal experience to remain alive in the game.
> 1 Navigation is the key in this game.
> 2 Manage the resources.
> 3 Prioritize tasks.
> These are some general tips I want to give from my experience. And if you really want to greatly improve your gaming experience better get some more gold here.


The best MMORPG on the market, of that there is no argument. By taking the choicest cuts from previous titles in this genre, Blizzard has constructed a fairly unoriginal but nevertheless brilliantly assembled game world.

----------


## bossxm

Crusader Kings 3 is my crack at the moment.

----------


## hilelerarsivi1

İnsurgency.

----------


## AbyssDev

I'm currently playing Eve Online, Mass Effect Legendary Edition, Destiny 2, Dreadnought, Cyberpunk

----------


## nguyendo

any1 play d2r?

----------


## MontyValorant

Valorant! :-)

----------


## BadrBudai

> The best MMORPG on the market, of that there is no argument. By taking the choicest cuts from previous titles in this genre, Blizzard has constructed a fairly unoriginal but nevertheless brilliantly assembled game world. Sometimes I have lack of time for character levelling thus I order it at leprestore. So far no complaints.


Giving Just Cause 3 another go. Played it first on PS4 but it was near unplayable with the severe frame drops so I dropped it. However, with PS5 it's running at a locked 30 with no drops whatsoever, not even during the most intense explosions. And this game is so much fun. The traversal is very good, especially with the upgraded Rocket wingsuit you get from Sky Fortress. And the island of Medici looks so beautiful. The colors really pop on my 4K setup.

----------


## artemarkantos

As usual: WoW, HS, HotS. BLIZZARD LET ME GOOO  :Bouaaaaah:

----------


## fands

> I would like everyone to know how fun exalted-orb is to play. I wish that everyone would be convinced of exalted-orb and that we could all play exalted-orb. It is known that not everyone wants to hear about exalted-orb, but if they looked at it from a different angle for a moment, they would know that I am right about exalted-orb.
> Whether it's an adventure and a fight for life, whether it's a leisurely hike or something in everyday life, it's good to have . Exales-orbs this name should be placed on signposts chatib omegle
> 
> PoE Exalted Orb | Buy & Sell Path of Exile Exalted Orb - Trade on Odealo.com


 someone do the last rights of it ok

----------


## ProofCore

Hearts of Iron 4

----------


## 6297128

wow, new wolk wow, old call of duty series ..xbox mainly watch youtube steamers..

----------


## Dzhizus

Lately I've been hooked on Bingo. Yes, to such a simple game. It was spontaneous. I just happened to find a site here: https://www.bingojokes.com with reviews of various gaming platforms and it started... I'm really interested in playing it. It's such a simple, yet so addictive game. It's amazing.

----------


## hiteshlala

I am currently playing ludo game. also you can play online with frnds and family and earn money. Enjoy!!

----------


## 22bulletholes

I'm getting back into R6S, looking for decent cheats for it atm

----------


## usman321

Here is a list of the best tools to convert YouTube to MP4 format:
YMp4.
Flvto.
ClipConverter.cc.
YouTubetoMp3.
Y2mate IO.
noTube.
2conv.com.
DVD DVDVideoSoft YouTube to MP4 Converter.
Also see Youtube to MP3

----------

